# 2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan Leaf Aero Concept, the Future of Low Drag Driving



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

With the Nissan Leaf now finally on sale here in North America, the Japanese automaker is already exploring electric car concepts for the future.

Unveiled at the 2011 Tokyo Auto Salon, the Nissan Leaf Aero Concept looks at future EV styling with a low-slung aero kit and some custom wheels that keep air moving around the car to reduce drag.

The Leaf itself is already pretty futuristic, enabling about 70 miles of real-world emissions free travel, while delivering 107-hp and 107 ft-lbs of torque. According to the EPA, it's rated at 106-mpg city and 92-mpg highway, for a combined total of 99-mpg.

More: *2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan Leaf Aero Concept, the Future of Low Drag Driving* on AutoGuide.com


----------

